# High drag settings and braid ?



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Haven't used braid much -does it cut into its self and bury into the wraps on the spool ?
Seems like I remember reading that .
Mike


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I've read about it & heard people complain about it, but I've never actually had it happen to me.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

same here, never actually had it happen. Then again, never caught anything like Tuna before. perhaps its limited to very large fish? or the old style braid?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If you spool up with braid and you wind the braid onto the spool "loosely" it will dig into the turns on the spool, lock up and cut itself off. All braid lines will do that if they aren't wound onto the spool tightly. The bigger the spool (braid will be laid up thicker) the more important that a tight pack is achieved when putting line on the spool. I have had Red Fish lock up my 4K Stradic after casting a Voodoo Shrimp or a while because the line was fairly loose. Also keep in mind that the larger capacity reels with the heavy duty drags put a much greater load onto the spool when reeling in a big one.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info thus far guys.

I fished in the Mississippi big game fishing club with a friend who had a 42ft. bertram , I mentioned braided line and they all started shaking their heads --NOPE.
I had two penn 50W 2spd stand up rod/reels backed with magibraid [popular 12yrs ago] they told me a tuna or marlin will pull the line into its self on the spool and bye-bye big fish.

I'm pondering a set up for shark fishing the beach and all around fishing I guess you'd say. The line capacity is important when choosing a reel so of coarse I'd need a bigger reel if using all mono line. 
I have read about braid needing to be wound on tight and it needs to be laid back and forth on the spool evenly ,might just stay with mono .


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Your best bet would be to get in contact with some of the shark anglers here on the forum. They have setting up their sharking rigs down to a science. They will be able to tell you the best ratio of braid backing to monofilament top shop for a specific reel. It's a sure bet that they would welcome you to join them for fun evenings fishing off our beautiful beaches. It's the best way I could think of to get schooled up to tackle the tax man.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

500mike said:


> Thanks for the info thus far guys.
> 
> I fished in the Mississippi big game fishing club with a friend who had a 42ft. bertram , I mentioned braided line and they all started shaking their heads --NOPE.
> I had two penn 50W 2spd stand up rod/reels backed with magibraid [popular 12yrs ago] they told me a tuna or marlin will pull the line into its self on the spool and bye-bye big fish.
> ...


If you want to add braid or have it set up for sharking you need to do mono, braid, mono. First mono is a small amount to keep braid from slipping. Then you want at least 500 yards of braid. The way I think is I have enough mono on top to cover me for yak distance. I want all mono in water when I yak out bc it's better for abrasions etc.


----------

